# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κλουβί για σεμινάρια.

## pasas

ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ indian ringneck αργοτερα θα θελαμε να φιλοξενησει ζευγαρι indian ringneck ειναι αρκετο?????

----------


## xXx

μεταφέρω το θέμα σου στους παπαγάλους

----------


## pasas

ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΟΥΣ... Η ΑΦΡΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΗΣ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΥΣ...

----------


## pasas

ΚΑΙ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ...(ΑΓΓΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΙΠΙΝΙ...ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΤΟΚΟΣ).

----------


## xXx

αν θέλεις γράφε με μικρά γράμματα μιας και είναι ένας κανόνας του φόρουμ μας...καλωσόρισες κιόλας και να έχεις καλή διαμονή..εδώ μπορείς να τους ρίξεις μία ματιά σαν αρχή


viewtopic.php?f=21&t=327

----------


## pasas

ΑΥΡΙΟ ΣΥΝΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΙΤΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΡΤΑΡΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΟ, ΜΕΝΤΕΣΕΔΕΣ ,ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΛΥΜΜΑ(ΦΑΣΑ) ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΧΑΡΑΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥ.
ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ, ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΛΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΚΕΥΗ ΦΑΓΗΤΟΥ. ΕΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ-ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ-ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ...
τωρα ειδα την παρατηρηση για τα κεφαλαια χιλια συγνωμη

----------


## vagelis76

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Πασχάλη(ελπίζω να το υπέθεσα σωστά)και μάλιστα ομαδική!!  ::  
Έχεις προμηθευτεί ειδικό χρώμα για τη βαφή του σκελετου???Γιατί το είδος που θα βάλεις μέσα χρησιμοποιεί πολύ το ράμφος του και δαγκώνει τα πάντα.Αν δεν είναι κατάλληλο ίσως του προκαλέσεις πρόβλημα με το χρώμα.
Επίσης οι αποστάσεις στα ανοίγματα του πλέγματος ίσως θα έπρεπε να ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερα(αν υπάρχει)και πάλι για να διευκολύνει τα πουλιά να σκαρφαλώνουν με το ράμφος.

Περιμένουμε κι άλλες φώτο με τελειωμένη τη κατασκευή  ::   ::

----------


## pasas

πλησιαζει προς το τελος του λοιπον...

----------


## pasas

οι ετοιμασιες για τον χωρο του παπαγαλου εχουν παραλληλα ξεκινησει
(εισαι τυχερος ανθρωπος αν εχεις 4 γυναικεσ να σε στηριζουν σε οποιαδηποτε μ......α σου κατεβει στο κεφαλι)

----------


## pasas

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΟ σε σας λοιπον...

----------


## NoAngeL

Εξαιρετικό! Τι να επαινέσεις πρώτα πρώτα...την κατασκευή, την ζωγραφική, την συνεργασία ή αυτά τα 3 υπέροχα ζουζούνια που συμμετέχουν σε όλο αυτό τόσο ενεργά; Συγχαρητήρια   ::

----------


## pasas

συνπαπαγαλιτες σημερα πηγαμε και πηραμε το πολυποθητο indian ringneck.
αφου ψαξαμε πολυ στην περιοχη μας και βρισκαμε ασχετους, φιλοχρηματους και αδιαφορους ειπαμε να ψαξουμε και αλλου.
καταληξαμε στην θεσσαλονικη σαν πιο μεγαλη πολη λοιπον. αλλα και εκει τα pet shops απαραδεκτα.....
ωσπου....καπου στην επιστροφη....περνωντας απο τα κουφαλια βρισκω το pet shop του κωστα και της μαριας(απεξω ειδαμε εναν μακαο να στεκεται μοστρα περηφανος.
μπαινω μεσα λοιπον με χιλιαδες ερωτησεις για οτι εβλεπα και εχω την τυχη να γνωρισω 2 πραγματικους επαγγελματιες με πραγματικη αγαπη ΠΡΩΤΑ για τον ανθρωπο και ΕΠΕΙΤΑ για τα ζωα που εμπορευονται. τελως παντων δεν μπηκα να τους κανω διαφημιση αλλα να πω την αληθινη εμπειρια μου απο σπανια ευγενικους ανθρωπους.
τον μπλε ζητησα λοιπον και τον μπλε πηρα ασχετως αν ο κωστας και η μαρια ειχαν πραγματικα μεγαλη ποικιλια απο ολα τα ειδη.
τους ευχαριστω οπως και ολους σας για τις χρησιμες πληροφοριες που πηρα για αυτο το 'μαγικο' ειδος πουλιου......
φωτογραφιες αυριο να κανει την πρωτη γνωριμια με το παλατακι του ο....ΠΑΚΟ(τον βαφτισαν κιολας οι κορες).

----------


## budgiefun

Πασχάλη πολύ καλή δουλειά είναι πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο και με μοντέρνο σχέδιο , φαινεσε καλλιτεχνικός άνθρωπος ,  αντε να  δούμε και τον Πακο και όταν μπορέσεις αν είναι δυνατόν βάλλε μας τα κόστη των υλικών για να έχουμε μια σφαιρική άποψη και να βοηθήσουμε και άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται να κατασκευάσουν κλουβί.

 Περιμένουμε και αναλυτική παρουσίαση του παπαγαλακο σου εδω :        viewforum.php?f=5

----------


## pasas

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια.... το σχεδιο ειναι ιδιο με του σπιτιου μου.
καλλιτεχνικος ανθρωπος(μμμμμμμ) εκτος απ'το να γραφω ποιηση και να εχω κανει 3 κορες τιποτα παραπανω.
θα ανεβασω φωτο του  ΠΑΚΟ και στα 2 τοπικ.
ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Συγχαρητήρια για την κατασκευή σου.Φωτογραφίες τώρα με τον Πάκο.  :winky:

----------


## andreas142

καταπληκτική κατασκευή!

----------

